# Ford Mustang factory race car



## BoyScout (Mar 20, 2004)

Saw a show on Discovery channel last night talking about the race version of the new Mustang. I believe they will be replaying the show on Sunday at 2:00. I wonder if they will start selling the race-ready models for use in club sport racing?

http://www.fordracing.com/news/?article=26469


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

BoyScout said:


> Saw a show on Discovery channel last night talking about the race version of the new Mustang. I believe they will be replaying the show on Sunday at 2:00. I wonder if they will start selling the race-ready models for use in club sport racing?
> 
> http://www.fordracing.com/news/?article=26469


I was always a stocker fan and I gotta admit I really dig the look of that car when it's mad maxxed.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

I watched that last night. I'm really impressed with that mustang. I've always thought the latest mustangs were cheap and bland. This one really looks nice.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Jas4fun said:


> I watched that last night. I'm really impressed with that mustang. I've always thought the latest mustangs were cheap and bland. This one really looks nice.


At one of the auto shows they had a customized one that you'd swear came off the Mad Max set.

I'm so torn about what I'll replace my BMW with but a part of me likes the idea of a gunmetal colored Mustang SVT with black rims and all the trimmings.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

The new Mustangs are awesome looking cars, even in stock form.

I can't wait to see what the SVT team does to one of these.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

The new Stang looks much better lowered and with fatter tires. Unfortunately the ride would probably be too harsh for road use. Maybe the Cobra/SVT will sit lower.


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

Ford brought a new Mustang to campus here a few days ago and was showing it off - I got to inspect it from all angles and sit inside it, and was very impressed. It no longer looks cheap and bland outside like its predecessor (I couldn't stand those 80's-esque boxy rectangular headlights), and the interior materials seem to be fairly high quality. The shifter and clutch felt a little rubbery though, but perhaps I'm just used to the ones in my car.

Ha, I just remembered this: the day before that Chevrolet had brought a new Corvette C6, but for some reason the car had that miserable 4-speed automatic in it. Every time I walked by the courtyard where they were I heard someone proclaiming their disgust to one of the reps: "It's an _automatic_?!"

Eventually they covered up the shift knob with a copy of the campus newsletter.


----------



## MR325iT (Feb 21, 2002)

Seeing the development process was very interesting - from design to build to testing to development. I liked the comments from one of the NASCAR drivers, something about this making a great platform for a Club Sport car. Stocker needs to lose some weight, but other than that, I like 'em. Drove a GT at the Ford event in Irwindale a few weeks ago. Very fun car. When the lease is up on the wife's car, I will seriously consider one of these.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

I would like to see a new Stang with some fat, drag style Centerline wheels.....


----------

